# TTOC London bowling session, 27th Jan



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

*OK, I've heard back from Acton Tenpin and the plan is this:

Meet from 3.00 somewhere in the main car park for some tyre kicking (if it's wet, probably move indoors)
Bowling from 4 PM - pool tables etc available in the interim
3 games each, priced at £10.49 pp - pay on the day
We have 2 lanes reserved, so upper numbers are 12 (or we can mix the games up a bit)
Finishing about 6.30/7
Possibly followed by dinner in the bar or a cruise out to somewhere better - open to suggestions.*

Acton Ten Pin, Royale Leisure Park, just off the A40 close to Hangar Lane:
http://www.tenpin.co.uk/our-locations/acton/

1. Gone ape + SWMBO
2. Borisp
3. mag_TT
4. Oldscool
5. Adajason
6.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd be up for any sort of meet up.
Where in London are we thinking? If we do park royal I don't know if they still have bowling there


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK cheers, that's 2 of us :lol:

If there's enough interest it might be possible to find a slot at Ace. Prefer North/west really but let's see what people want


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

They still have bowling at park royal, I'm up for a meet but not sure if il have my TT back tho


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Could be tempted, depending on my shift pattern.

Bowling sounds like fun...


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Deffo up for this! There should be more London meets! Ace cafe sounds good! Ain't park royal got some nasty humps to get in or am I thinking of somewhere else! I say this as I hate scraping loool


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

I would be up for a meet to  depending when and were etc 

Tom


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd be up for a meet in Jan, Ace Cafe would be a perfect location for me.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cool so there's at least a few people up for doing something

Availability at Ace doesn't look great, there's a lot on now so it woiud be a case of fitting around other events - not impossibe but it won't go well with bowling time-wise - we can probably do it better later in the year.

Bowling followed by a curry/chinese?

Late Jan?

Anyone know a good curry house or other place for nosebag - with parking? Needn't be Park Royal


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, ill be up for traveling up, quite new to forum so will be a new face 

Jamie.


----------



## joules (Sep 4, 2012)

Id be upfor ace cafe


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers for the responses guys. Ace doesn't look great for Jan, so I'm working on a Park Royal bowling sesh then on for a curry or something after.

If there's continued interest in Ace, it would be good to know and I'll set up a separate thread for that - drop me a PM, so I can (a) keep up with numbers and (b) keep thread on topic!


----------



## MasterFrost (Dec 9, 2012)

I would definitely be up for a meet in Jan, I would also be interested in meeting up with others at the ace cafe. I am happy to fit around other meets.


----------



## MasterFrost (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry I can't make the 20th as I am skiing from 19th-27th.

Hope there is something else soon that I can attend.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ah, can't do the 20th as I'm working that weekend.

Have a great time though.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

20th is good for me


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Doesn't seem much point doing it then if everyone's busy - how about the following sunday (27th) or moving it back into Feb?


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

27th is good for me ;o)


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I know I'm a newbie.. but I would also be up for it (if welcome?)
My TT is on order and will be getting it around March  
Would be nice to see all ya rides though...


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

You'll be welcome - currently talking to bowling people about a package etc. 

Look out for the Ace meet in March too, currently also under discussion.


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

Gone Ape said:


> You'll be welcome - currently talking to bowling people about a package etc.
> 
> Look out for the Ace meet in March too, currently also under discussion.


Kool thanks... 
Defo up for the one in March too - at least by then I should have my TT


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Mag, you'd still be welcome with the TT mate


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK it's the 27th, hope everyone can still make it. I am still waiting for confirmation from Acton Tenpin, they're being a bit slow.


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Count me in if that's ok? Not part of TTOC tho


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Details sorted - see 1st post

27th Jan, 3 PM, Bowling starts at 4, 3 games each, £10.49 pp all in, pay on the day
Optionally followed by some food at the bar.


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

I wont be able to get there until 17:30 .. hopfully will meet some of you though...


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

sweet!! good job getting it sorted


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Ok guys this is this weekend - any more?
At the moment it looks like we only need to book up one lane


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

3.30 today at Acton tenpin

bowling and/or pool for a couple of hours.

See you all there

Sun's out, get waxing lol


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Is there still time to put my name down?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers for turning out today guys, pleasant way to spend a sunday afternoon and always nice to see new faces. I made the schoolboy error of remebering to charge the battery for the camera, but then forgetting to put it back in  so no photos from me

Maybe next time


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Was great meeting a couple of the guys.

Pics, but they are a bit poor, should have taken them before we started to bowl.


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheers for organising Phil.

Did you wait around long for any others?


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Was good to meet you's, I'll try and get along to ace cafe in march, I've got a few pics I'll add up later this evening


----------

